# Prescription?



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

Is a prescription needed to get digestive advantage?Thanks


----------



## 19524 (Feb 24, 2007)

Walgreen Pharmacy carries it. Just bought some tonight. Hope it works.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's over the counter. I get it at Walgreens or Walmart here.


----------



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

I ended up ordering it from american rx or some website because every store I asked at did not carry it, including Walmart etc. I guess it has not been approved in Canada yet.


----------

